# Gameboy SP battery light turns red after 3 mins of playing.



## Mrteacher (Mar 23, 2018)

I bought a refurbished SP from etsy wit ha fancy paint job. The unit appears to charge but when I use it the red light comes on after about 3 mins. Either the unit is not charging, the battery is bad, or the connector/circuit board is bad. I cant seem to google similar problems. Is this common and does it have an easy fix? I left it charging over night just to be sure.


----------



## YuuB0t (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to this place, but I'm almost sure it's the battery. If you're able to open the battery cover check for signs of spills or try removing the battery and spinning it to see if it is bloated.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes. Get a new battery, then try again.


----------



## Viri (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rechargeab...o-Gameboy-Advance-SP-850mAh-3-7V/222662111923


----------



## Mrteacher (Mar 28, 2018)

YuuB0t said:


> Hi, I'm new to this place, but I'm almost sure it's the battery. If you're able to open the battery cover check for signs of spills or try removing the battery and spinning it to see if it is bloated.


thanks, it was a bad battery.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> Yes. Get a new battery, then try again.


thanks, it was a bad battery.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rechargeab...o-Gameboy-Advance-SP-850mAh-3-7V/222662111923


thanks


----------



## Mrteacher (Mar 29, 2018)

ops ignore


----------

